# First Pic of 330i HP--No wing. New wheels.



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I like it. Considering I have been having major regrets with my 325i Step, this might be the ultimate upgrade. I love the E46 Sedan and this seems like the best so far.

The wheels look great, though tires will undoubtedly cost a fortune.

Considering I actually have equity in my current E46, I may very well try selling it and getting one of these. I already kick myself every day for not getting another manual and this car seems to have all the mods I would want.

Anybody interested in a 2002 325i???


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmm, I thought it was gonna look a little more special. As we've all noticed that's (just) the regular M-Aero kit. At least it looks like all the SPEED GT race cars since they all also run that front end.

New programming and cams sound about right for a 10hp boost in a mass production car, meaning JimC might be able to get close to that figure with software alone (which will probably be a little more 'tweaked' than what BMW could sell directly).

I haven't compared the tranny ratios in the current 5MT with the Z4's (assuming they use the same one) but the aforementioned 300rpm redline increase and a final drive change to, say, 3.15 should get it to 60 in 2nd. I know with my 5MT and 3.46 final I'm under 55 at the limiter.

If BMW doesn't do something stupid like requiring you to get the regular SP first to get this (i.e. jacking the price) this should sell fairly well.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

*Yawn*

So, are the e46fanatics guys posting pics of their whips here again?
 

Not feeling it - I'm not an M-Technik convert, so it's not doing much
for me. (I actually prefer the stock SP kit.)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

It looks good to me and I like the look of those wheels though they look like a PITA to clean . . . 

My only concern would be that BMW will charge too much for this option . . . 


Also, I've never been a boig fan of cloth and Alcantara interior . . . if leather or leathette wasn't available, this would be enough for me to not get this option in the future


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *
> The wheels look great, though tires will undoubtedly cost a fortune.
> *


Yup.  Even for the cornering benefit, I don't think 18" wheels are worth the price of ownership yet. They can look nice though, depending on the car.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I like:thumbup: very understated, almost audi-like. Much better then the Euro package with the lame spoiler. And it has actual performance benefits.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Here is a pic of the rear. Looks like they have a small spoiler i.e. M3.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey, I called the M3 lip spoiler!


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I like the look of the black out trim as well around the doors on a red car. I wonder if it's the black chrome trim, like on the 540, or the "gonna become oxidized" black trim I had on my former 323i.

I've also been thinking of the M3 lip spoiler on my car, but this cinches it, I'm getting one. It looks nice.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I like the look. 

Except the wheels, to busy and not sporty enough.

BMW, keep the price under $4500.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

> *Just read the text more carefully. The engine has different cams.*


Great, that's just great. I was hoping it would be something easy to retrofit. :banghead:

It's not like I'm made of money and I can just go trade-in my 2-year-old car.  
(and I still prefer the pre-facelift look)


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*CDN M-Sport Pkg pics (with M68s)*

Orient Blue:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Titanium Silver


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Oxford Green


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Black Saphire:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alpine White:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Imola Red:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Jet Black:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Steel Grey:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Topaz Blue:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Good job JST! :thumbup: 

Hrm...did they say the car will be equipped with special suspension?  Doesn't look "lowered". 

and no special badging....


----------



## 330dSport (Dec 13, 2002)

Looks very like the 330i Sport models available in Europe,same M Kit II bodykit, same alcantara seats,anthracite headlining and cube interior trim,we don't get an alcantara but leather steering wheel. The wheels look similar to the wheels on the facelift 330d Sport Coupe pictures below.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Has anyone found pictures of the HP interior?


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

I want one. Make mine black this time.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

BB330i said:


> *I want one. Make mine black this time. *


Ok, I will . . . please forward a $1000 deposit to my pay pal account . . .


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *Has anyone found pictures of the HP interior? *


Here is a pic of the Alcantara interior offered by BMW Individual in other markets. It's almost certainly the interior that will be offered here:










And here it is in tan:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks for the pics JST . . . it looks much worse then I thought 
:yikes:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

You don't like it? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

Sean said:


> *You don't like it? :dunno: *


Ignore Alan. His tastes are, er, different.

I think both of those interiors look great. I'd love having that in my E36 M3.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Thanks for the pics JST . . . it looks much worse then I thought
> :yikes: *


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *Ignore Alan. His tastes are, er, different.
> 
> I think both of those interiors look great. I'd love having that in my E36 M3. *


They do look nice. But what exactly is alcantara, in terms of texture? Is it like the "micro fiber" suede-like fabric?

My only concerns about alcantara are wear and cleaning. Otherwise I think it offers more support than leather.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *They do look nice. But what exactly is alcantara, in terms of texture? Is it like the "micro fiber" suede-like fabric?
> 
> My only concerns about alcantara are wear and cleaning. Otherwise I think it offers more support than leather. *


Yup... Alcantara is the "like" suede material.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Does anyone else find it kind of ironic that only in the top of the line U.S. 330i can you get some kind of cloth seats?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I just don't like the long term wear issues of cloth/alacantra. I love leatherette and my 3.5 yr old 70k mile E46 has zero wear to the seats, none! Sadly ette is not available on the CDN M-Sport pkg either... the free interior is Cloth/alacantra or the cost option leather. :thumbdwn:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Sean said:


> *You don't like it? :dunno: *


I've never been a fan of cloth interior, I've always preferred leather (or the leatherette) in my cars.

I don't like the look of the cloth and I don't like the way it grips you, not that I like to slide around in a seat either but the grip it has on you is too much. To me, leather feels just right.

Plus even though the Alcantra looks nice, if I had the choice I'd still take leather over it.

So as far as I see it, it gets 2 :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

What is Alcantara?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *I've never been a fan of cloth interior, I've always preferred leather (or the leatherette) in my cars.
> 
> I don't like the look of the cloth and I don't like the way it grips you, not that I like to slide around in a seat either but the grip it has on you is too much. To me, leather feels just right.
> *


I've always been partial to cloth. The problems with leather (and 'ette) don't just stop at sliding around...it's that they don't breathe well. There's nothing like tooling around in the summer with the A/C on, stopping and getting out of the car to find that the back of your shirt is sopping wet with sweat. Or if some exposed skin touches the leather (or 'ette) and sticks. Perferorated leather is better, but it's still not as good as cloth.

OTOH, the smell of sweat (and other things) doesn't get trapped in leather (or 'ette) like it does in cloth.


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

I've always had cloth seats in my two previous cars: Mits Eclipse and Sub Outback. Wife had a Rodeo. In all cases, I had those cars for 7, 4 and 5 years respectively and never had a problem with wear.

When they got dirty from spills or kids, we just had them shampoo'ed and they looked fine.

I've got black 'ette. Love the durability and clean up, but like Clyde and others, it's a bit messy and hot during hot summer days. Oooo, watch out if you're wearing shorts!:yikes:

I'd jump at a chance to get a hold of alcantera. I liked the stuff they put in the S4's. Comfy and grippy.

I'm not sure if I'd shell out $5k for this "package". 10hp isn't much and I'm not into the M3 "look" but it's not offensive.

I'm kinda bummed that they're only going halfway with this. Why couldn't they have done the full M3 treatment? It's really too late in the E46 cycle to do it, but I would have waited for an E46 M3/4 if they had it developed 1-2 years after the 1999 release of the E46.

Bob


----------

